# CNC routers?



## kustomkoncepts (Oct 22, 2007)

I am a sign shop looking to get a cnc router. I want to cut out shapes and do 3D carving.

What is the best kind off cnc to get?

I am looking at Techno Inc. or Multicam.

these are both kinda expensive units but I want to buy one router in my life if possible. it has to do anything I want to cut and has to be efficient and last. I would love to hear from anyone on sugesstions as to what to get. also what type of shop you own and how busy has the router kept you.

THanks 

also I want a 4x8 min table


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI kustomkoncepts

You may want to take a look at the link below, also you can find many on eBay that are the right price..new and used..... 

http://www.engravingsteel.com/


I have the carvewright machine, but it will only go to a max of 15" wide.
It's a great machine for the price 


http://www.carvewright.com/


========



kustomkoncepts said:


> I am a sign shop looking to get a cnc router. I want to cut out shapes and do 3D carving.
> 
> What is the best kind off cnc to get?
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums kustomkoncepts.


----------



## kustomkoncepts (Oct 22, 2007)

any one heard of plasmaroutecnc?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You can find plasmaroutecnc add at the bottom of the main page along with one other.most of the time 


============


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

kustomkoncepts said:


> any one heard of plasmaroutecnc?



It sounds like a search word for CNC plasma routing machines.


----------



## kustomkoncepts (Oct 22, 2007)

harrysin said:


> It sounds like a search word for CNC plasma routing machines.


No it is the actual brand

it is a 4'x8' Plasma/router cnc machine for about $15,000

it can be converted to cut wood or metal what ever tool you have in it.

I was wondering how many people on here use a cnc router. I can't afford the 30,000 Multicamm 1000 like I want but the plasmaroute is a good starter cnc. also what 3D software do you guys use? thanks Jeremy


----------



## justcar1 (Nov 1, 2007)

*Seen a nice 4x8 machine for under $19000*

I saw this machine on ebay it was made by WartHog CNC. It had a 3 hp Spindle, Linear rails on all axis cnc controller, software, free training, and a 4x8 cutting area. Looked nice i wood google it.

L :sold:


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

You really mustn't post things like that, Bj. is a sucker for new exiting big boys toys and I bet he's attempting to strike a bargain at this very moment!


----------



## kustomkoncepts (Oct 22, 2007)

harrysin said:


> You really mustn't post things like that, Bj. is a sucker for new exiting big boys toys and I bet he's attempting to strike a bargain at this very moment!



Change of plans Anyone heard of Shop Sabre out of Elmo, MN

its a 4x8 steel welded frame, 4HP mitsubishi spindle, Servo Motors, tool measure tool, limit switches and more they do kinda trick you on the sight a 4x8 looks like it is $12,995 but that is the top table you need the pedistal, spindle, and a plethera of other things I am up to $23,000.


----------

